# Info on outsourcing



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey all,
Im gonna try and word this the right way so its not as if im trying to do a transaction on here. I am looking to find an outsourcer for some DTG prints (I need 1 day turnaround!!) and I cant quite work that fast. Does anyone know of a list or a place where I can look up DTG printers in my area? Yellowpages are not so good. I'm in SoCal. Is there a local listing or something someone could direct me too? 
Please dont sell me on your personal company! I need the thread info and I dont want the mod gods to come down hard.. LOL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try contacting the manufacturers of the machines. I think they would be able to point you to customers in your area who have the machine.

You could try screenprinters.net. They sell one brand of the machines and could probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks!
And the major players in the DTG industry are? 
Sorry im still new to the field.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CrownedRoyal said:


> Thanks!
> And the major players in the DTG industry are?
> Sorry im still new to the field.


T-Jet, Flexi-Jet, DTG Kiosk, Kornit, Mimaki, Tex-Jet, Brother GT541 and a few others.

Here's a forum where you can post bid requests:
Inkjet Garment Printing / Digital Garment Printing Forums and Information on DTG Printing


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks
Wow you are a wealth of information. guess they didnt write that WSJ article about you for nothing!


----------

